# Car Loans Malaysia



## MRN (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi,

I have been working in malaysia for few months now and I am thinking of buying a used proton waja and was thinking of getting a car loan around 10000RM for 2 year period. My question is, do companies give loans for expatriates? I have a monthly income of 5000RM. Please advice


----------



## jlceau (Nov 12, 2016)

MRN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been working in malaysia for few months now and I am thinking of buying a used proton waja and was thinking of getting a car loan around 10000RM for 2 year period. My question is, do companies give loans for expatriates? I have a monthly income of 5000RM. Please advice


Hi. You should be able to get your loan approved if you can produce:
1) Minimum 2 year working visa (sponsored by company)
2) Have been working for a minimum of 3 months with a steady pay going into your bank account, proven by producing bank statements
3) Official employment letter
4) Passport which expiry is longer than your loan tenure

Good luck and hope it helps.


----------

